# Forgotten Realms map fonts



## Nellisir (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know what font or fonts the Forgotten Realms campaign map (3e) uses, and if a similar free one is available?

Thanks,
Nell.


----------



## darkhall-nestor (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/

Follow the instruction on this site and it will help you identify the fonts you are looking for


----------



## Shape D. (Jan 4, 2008)

I used one of this guys fonts (Baldur) for my bands logo.....  

http://www.mad-irishman.net/fonts.html

I know the bottom one "Splendors" is a shareware font based off the FR Title fonts, and the rest of them look FRish. He doesn't sell the other ones on his site though. There's a link on his site for where to purchase them.

Hope this helps.


----------

